# Selected sites don't open after dataone plan change



## a_medico (Feb 9, 2010)

I had 750UL plus home unlimited plan and I shifted to VAS home combo ULF 1499 unlimited plan from feb 1st.

I was told that the new plan would require a 'line change' which was completed in 2 days. After this process, my username changed, which those dumb people took 4 days to figure out and tell me when my net stopped working!

But now the problem is... *few selected sites* dont open while others have no problem.

Sites that dont open :-

trainenquiry.com
indianrail.gov.in
firefox website


These sites open at my friend's place on dataone connection with a different plan!

No, its not a firewall/virus/spyware problem.

*These sites do open with proxy(anonymous) browsing though!*

Any views?

Thank you.


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 9, 2010)

have you tried setting the dns servers to opendns servers?

Arun


----------



## a_medico (Feb 9, 2010)

No. I haven't. Could you please tell how to do that?


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 9, 2010)

Configure your computer or modem to use the OpenDNS servers.

Preferred DNS Server: 208.67.222.222

Alternate DNS Server: 208.67.220.220

Arun


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 11, 2010)

Use...

4.2.2.2 as Preferred DNS and 4.2.2.1 as alternative one.

way more better than DNS servers that Indian ISPs are maintaining.


----------

